# Hello from a Noob. ^^



## OneSongForever (Nov 22, 2010)

I've joined just today. Obviously. ^^

The main reason I'm here is because I'm a mouse breeder. I've been talking with a friend (Kage) and she recommended me to join this site after I told her about how I'd lost almost all my mice recently.

So here I am, ready to meet new people and talk about mices. 

Oh, and call me either Song, Sierra, or any variation of Star. ^^


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## OneSongForever (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. ^^ So sorry about the late reply, the page wouldn't load for me.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

